# Johnny Cash



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

For all you Johnny Cash fans







- check out this 15 year old kid singing "Ring of Fire"









Click here!!!

It's so good I had to share!









Happy Outbacking!

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOA, Steve!! That kid really NAILED it!!





















And to think he's only 15!! His voice may deepen even more and he may rank up there with the late JD Summer (God bless his soul), of JD Sumner and the Stamps, who were Elvis' earliest back-up singers. 
Thanks so much for sharing!! Really enjoyed it!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow!

If you close your eyes, it's Johnny...

Funny when I was watching it, the voice just didn't match up to the 15 year old kid...you would swear he's lip synching the whole thing!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! That kid was great! Ring of Fire was a great movie (oops, I mean "Walk the Line") and Joaquin Phoenix was great in the movie, but I think he was fortunate he made the movie when he did because this kid could have been chosen for the lead. I'd like to hear some more of this kid.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Steve,
Thanks for sharing this!! Johnny Cash is my all time favorite singer, and to have some new music similar to his would be a dream.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah baby! That's what I'm talkin' about!

Simply amazing. While listening to him talk, you never would have seen that coming!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Wow! That kid was great! Ring of Fire was a great movie and Joaquin Phoenix was great in the movie, but I think he was fortunate he made the movie when he did because this kid could have been chosen for the lead. I'd like to hear some more of this kid.


I was thinking the same thing!

I hated JC as a kid, because I was awakened to him early too many Saturday mornings by my dad's version of an alarm clock.

Now he's one of my absolute favorites. The video said he's playing with some of the old bandmates - would be cool if they recorded some of the unreleased stuff, eh?


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Very Good.

It was great when Johnny Cash had his TV show.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OH MY







That was awesome!! 
My DH is a HUGE Johnny Cash fan, I can't wait to play that for him.

Thanks for sharing!!








Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good stuff...Thanks!!!


----------

